
Back to the 90s Earning a $10,000 Apple Watch Edition, one pixel at a time - napolux
http://tenthousanddollarhomepage.com/
======
kens
For those who weren't on the internet ten years ago, this is basically a
smaller copy of
[http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/](http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/)
which sold off 1 million pixels at $1 each.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Million_Dollar_Homepage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Million_Dollar_Homepage)

By the way, the current title "Back to the 90s Earning a $10,000 Apple Watch
Edition, one pixel at a time" is off by 10 years, since the original was in
2005, not the 90s.

------
xtrumanx
Why not just go for a million dollars? It worked once before and I've always
thought there was no reason why it shouldn't work again after the original
faded from people's memories.

I still don't get why businesses go for this but I guess I've never completely
understand the advertising market.

~~~
strictnein
I thought maybe people were going for some link juice or something, but the
way it's setup seems to completely negate that angle.

------
satyajeet23
I don't know why but I got mine too.. ಠಿ_ಠ

------
actionscripted
"pixel"

------
salibhai
oh gosh not this agian

------
heavymark
Great idea

